
What's really behind Twitter's staff exodus - ssclafani
http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/19/technology/twitter_exodus/
======
diego
"Company insiders say the old guard is being wiped out by Twitter's new
leadership team. They also say that's probably a good move."

What's not said in the article is that those insiders (even those who left)
must still have company stock. What else are they going to say?

The article sounds too favorable, I wouldn't be surprised if a PR agency had a
hand in it.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _(even those who left) must still have company stock._

The ones who are no longer there should prepare for punitive dilution.

------
goodweeds
One of twitter's engineers has been accused of attempting to rape a female
speaker at ApacheConf. That's the reason two friends of mine have quit Twitter
last year. Their culture is incredibly broken.

~~~
harlanlewis
This is a very serious accusation that implies a lot about how the company
handled it, and after a handful of searches I've found no other references to
it.

~~~
earl
That would be Noirin Plunkett. Her account [1] and the discussion that went
about the same way all posts on HN that touch on sexual assault or misogyny
do... [2].

[1] <http://blog.nerdchic.net/archives/418/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875718>

~~~
harlanlewis
Thank you (and noste) for providing links.

Shameful.

------
airlocksoftware
I really don't know what Twitter's next move is. They've done a great job of
building a successful platform. But the product is very simple (by design),
and it seems they've largely exhausted the obvious extensions to it. How are
they going to stay relevant for the next 5-10 years?

------
nhangen
FWIW, I hate the new design and feel like it's a major step backwards, both
from a design standpoint and from a usability standpoint.

The bigger question I'd like to see answered is what's the story with the
board shakeup?

------
ozten
Twitter has 800 employees? Just say'n...

~~~
ebiester
Apparently, many are in ad sales if they're up to 2400 advertisers on a
platform where you don't have to see the ads if you're on mobile.

------
krogsgard
The new web interface appears very ad driven (sidebar left, for instance). And
all Twitter did with Tweetdeck / Chromedeck is destroy it. It's near unusable.

------
ChristianMarks
Contemptible. This emphasis on "culture" is fatuous horse excrement. Whenever
you hear that word, reach for your resume. It means that a cohort of smug
self-satisfied untalented didactic mansplainers is about to institute a policy
of competent mediocrity. I used to think that anyone who presumed that the
rest of the world was as intellectually limited as themselves was merely
mistaken. I was wrong: if they have any power at all, it becomes a self-
fulfilling prophesy as they kick anyone with ability out. The new twitter is a
dreary testament to the deceased neurons of the new management. Color me
unemployable for saying so.

~~~
jphackworth
_This emphasis on "culture" is fatuous horse excrement. Whenever you hear that
word, reach for your resume._

 _The new twitter is a dreary testament to the deceased neurons of the new
management._

This sort of comment doesn't belong on Hacker News. There's nothing here
besides insulting Twitter in a way that uses interesting words.

------
gcr
What's with the annoying video advertisements?

